# Lump?



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

Found a lump, 1 inchx 1 inch on kodaks right side, just below the ribs. I've heard of older dogs getting cysts but not puppys. Anyone have this problem? Getting a little nervous


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry, I can't help as far as the lump is concerned except to say if it were me, I'd probably want the vet to check it out.

But I saw your pup's name, and wanted to tell you that my pup, Kodi, is "Starborn Kodak Moment". They sure fit their names, don't they!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum........Bangs and bites can cause swelling or bumps. Have Your vet take the worry out of the lump.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My Kodi has a lump right in the middle of his chest. Right now it appears to be nothing, hasn't grown and is soft. We're watching it.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi:

My vet discovered a lump on Racquet's tummy when he was 12 weeks. 

My vet removed it at six months when he was neutered and I had to follow up with an ultra sound and see an internist and cancer specialist because it was a very unusual cyst coming from the bladder at birth.
I am sure your vet will give you excellent advice.

Elayne and Racquet ( he will be 3 in Feb.)


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for yalls advice. He was neutered last Tuesday and I found a forum on here about the rabies shot. I'm thinking that might be where they gave him all his shots but it's above his thigh-too high for an IM injection unless they missed the spot?!?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

You really should call the vet.


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks, im going to the vet today...wish us luck


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll be saying a prayer, Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

goodnews! the vet said the lump/knot was from the rabies shot and his other vaccinations he got last week...and i checked his bloodwork (he was neutered dec.1st-one of his testes didnt drop-even after a year-was in the muscle)and all of it is normal! 
so baby boy is healthy and happy


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh that is great news. Must be quite a relief.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*thank goodness...*

You must be so relieved!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm so glad you have that good news!


----------

